# Sticky  Attention Guests that are viewing the Forum



## DwyaneWade4MVP

For all of the guests viewing the forum, please take the time to register and voice your opinions. We are all about having the safe, mature enviroment where you can post from work and home about your favorite team(s) in the NBA, MLB & NFL. Here is the link to get your free basketballboards.net account


After you sign up, you will receive an e-mail to activate your account. It's a quick, 2 minute process. If you do not receive an activation e-mail, please check your junk / bulk mail-boxes.

Go ahead and join in the fun!


----------



## truebluefan

why not join and participate?


----------



## tianxiang

Anyway, I don't see this


----------

